# Houston We Have Lift Off!



## jlyoncc1 (Jun 4, 2008)

Well, my shy little boy finally realized there were girls in his pen! He wasn't being so shy any more.....












Pretty funny to see! Anyone know gestation period for boxies?


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 4, 2008)

Now part of you has to feel for the poor guy. The way the female boxies love to drag them all around the pens. Or how a female will just sit there eating a way, totally ignoring the male trying to breed her.

Is this the male that went missing and the female who laid the last eggs or another female? {I suffer from lack of memory ya know  }


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jun 4, 2008)

This is the female that laid eggs and yes, the male that went missing. And how long will she drag him around? I am feeling really bad for him because she is taking a tour of the pen!


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 4, 2008)

Such is the life of a male boxie!  

I know we had one that went a couple of hours. Usually it's not that long, or at least from my point of view not so long. To the male boxie, it may feel like forever.


----------



## bacaraj (Jun 4, 2008)

You never know he maybe really enjoying his drag around the enclosure.


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 4, 2008)

bacaraj said:


> You never know he maybe really enjoying his drag around the enclosure.



Sorta a "Ride 'em Cowboy!" thing?  Never can tell. We just humanize it and to use it looks like it could be uncomfortable, painful, and downright degrading.  Whatever they think, it's part of their normal breeding ritual.


----------



## ZippyButter (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi Dee,

Is this the first time you see them doing it? When it happened the first time for me, I did not know what to do, I just left them alone, and just hoped that my young children not going out to the backyard. The act lasted forever ( usually 2 to 3 hours or more, I stopped looking at my watch). I've caught them (the boxies) in their act usually after the sprinklers finished the morning cycle ( dancing in the rain, I think it's a tango) I guess that is the way in nature, they go out hunting after the rain, because worms will come up from the soil and other bugs, and when male and female cross eyes, love sparkles and you know the rest.......hope you will receive many eggs in weeks...

Oh the gestation period for boxies is about 30 days, you will see the female spending hours to digg her nest.

Minh


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jun 4, 2008)

LOL! Ride em' cowboy! Too funny. Minh, yes this was the first time I have ever seen any of my turtles/torts connected. I have seen some of my males in hot pursuit, but never saw the real deal. How long does it usually take to get eggs? I hope they were at least productive!


----------



## egyptiandan (Jun 5, 2008)

I must have missed it to Jacqui  How long ago did she the first eggs? It's usually 30 to 45 days after breeding that box turtles lay, though that doesn't work with fall breeding.  
I've had males "hooked up" for over 6 hours, Gulf coast are the worsest for that. 

Danny


----------



## Crazy1 (Jun 5, 2008)

Congratulations on the breeding Dee and shame on you for watching "You Know what" turtle shows. LOL. My, my 6 hours ! ! ! Fingers crossed you will see fertile eggs in about a month or so.


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jun 5, 2008)

She laid eggs a week or so ago. She didn't breed here so it was prior to me getting her. It was quite a surprise when I saw her filling in her nest. But, she sliced the eggs open trying to cover them. Maybe we will have better luck this time around! And if it is 30 days, it will be on July 4th! We will see. It will be exciting. I am keeping my fingers crossed. My kids could not believe I took pictures. I just couldn't help myself......


----------



## egyptiandan (Jun 5, 2008)

Dee this mating might help with fertility, but if she's going to double clutch (which not all Easterns do) she will lay 20 to 30 days after the first clutch.

Danny


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks Danny, I will keep a close eye on her and mark my calendar so I don't forget.


----------



## Jentortmom (Jun 5, 2008)

I hope you get some viable eggs Dee!!!


----------

